# Getting custom tags?



## brib3309 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey all,

Does anyone know where I can go to get my own tags made and put in shirts. I am looking for a company that will take out the current tag and put in one of my own. I have come across several places on the internet but it seems that they only offer the service if I get my screen printing there too. I have a screen printer that I use and I can't afford to give up the deals he gives or the relationship I have made so I am not willing to get my printing done any where else. All I need is the tag out and mine put in before I take it to my printer. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Dry cleaners that has a sewing machine repair corner

2. Post a notice on the bulletin board at sewing machine stores. Those little ole ladies would love to get paid doing what they love.

3. Buy your shirts from tscapparel.com. They will sew in the labels for you before they ship you your shirts.

4. Have your screen printer print them in your shirts instead.

As far as the labels, check out the column on the far left of this screen. There are recommended label companies listed. You can also search at the top of this page for labels or tags for a lot more suggestions.


----------



## brib3309 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, those are all great ideas!


----------



## brib3309 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey,

Another question. Has anyone ordered from TSCApparel? Do you know what their minimum order is if they have one. I would be curious to know. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

brib3309 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Another question. Has anyone ordered from TSCApparel? Do you know what their minimum order is if they have one. I would be curious to know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The have no minimums, you can order 1 or 1,000. This includes sewing in labels too.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

How much are the T-shirt with the label sew into them say if you get 50 ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depends on the shirt. I believe the sewing part costs .40-.50 cents.


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

if you can find a pad printer, they can print your labels directly onto shirt with no tag feel.


----------

